# 2018/2019 Historic radar rain/snow line



## rocojerry (Oct 27, 2018)

missed a few days/storms, but i'll update this as November rolls in...  game on!

Up to Nov 18th:
https://youtu.be/Iqohm8wMhns


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 28, 2018)

Just Snowvember up to the 28th:

https://youtu.be/ByZwIkKPI_k


----------

